# Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz



## biologe (12. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

Also ich wollt einfach mal fragen wies mit angeln in der Schweiz aussieht.. kh habe da jetzt echt schon zuviele Gerichte gehört von kein Problem sogar ohne schein mit tageskarte wie in Frankreich bis zu mit mit schein und nem verbandsausweis...

Also mal die frage wer hat Erfahrungen oder weiß ne Regel...
Grüße Stefan


----------



## villemflusser (12. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

Es gibt sogar die Variante "ganz und gar ohne Schein", nennt sich "Freiangelrecht, betrifft etliche große und manche kleine Seen in der Schweiz. Man muss sich aber trotzdem kundig machen, denn oft ist das "Freiangeln" eingeschränkt auf bestimmte Methoden/Köder etc. Z.B. darf üblicherweise nur vom Ufer aus gefischt werden. (Wer in diesen Gewässern vom Boot fischen will, muss dann eine Tageskarte kaufen).

Deutschlandnah ist das z.B. im schweizerischen Teil des Bodensees so, und auch z.B. bei diesen Seen im Raum Zürich: 

_“Das Freiangelrecht in Zürichsee, Greifensee, Pfäffikersee und  Türlersee  berechtigt jedermann zur Ausübung der Flug- und  Grundfischerei vom Ufer  aus. Dabei darf nur eine Angelrute mit einer  einzigen einfachen Angel  ohne Köderfisch verwendet werden (Twister ist  verboten).”_


----------



## biologe (12. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

Also moment, dieses Freiangeln, bedeutet, doch unterm Strich, dass man weder Fischereischein noch Tageskarte braucht, oder??

Kannst du mir sagen woher du die Infos hast oder obs vielleicht ne Übersicht gibt wie es an welchem See ist?? Ich würde evtl an einem der nächsten We Richtung Luzern fahren... oder Neuchatel...

Grüße und danke...
stefan


----------



## Downbeat (13. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

Ich hatte mir das Angeln in der Schweiz auch recht einfach vorgestellt, aber nachdem ich dank einigen Forenmitgliedern Kontakt zu Instanzen aufgenommen habe, die für mein Kanton zuständig waren sah es ganz anders aus.
Mach dich am besten auf diesen Seiten kundig:
http://www.anglerausbildung.ch/index.php?id=35&L=0
http://www.petri-heil.ch/

Ich z.B. sollte für das angeln im Kanton Aargau eine SaNa nachweisen, mein Bundesfischereischein hätte nicht gereicht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

Die Schweiz ist in viele Kantone (vgl. Bundesländer) aufgeteilt. Da greift dann die jeweilige Regelung.

In vielen Kantonen ist die Ausübung ohne Fischerreischein und ohne Gewässerkarte an den entsprechendnen Gewässern beispielsweise nur mit "Schwimmerrute mit Einzelhaken, feste Pose (kein Laufschwimmer) mit natürlichem Köder (kein Köfi)" erlaubt.

Außerdem muss man beachten, dass es eit diesem Jahr in vielen Kantonen eine Schonhakenpflicht gilt. Wird das nicht eingehalten wird es extrem teuer!!! Also aufpassen und am besten bei der entsprechenden Verwaltungsstelle anrufen.

Grüße vom Bodensee
Kretzer


----------



## biologe (13. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

hey dankeschön für die antworten ... 

also ich bin morgen am Sarnersee (in Sachseln) - weist du oder weis sonst jemand wes da aussieht?! wäre echt sehr interessant 

ich werd mla gucken ob ich da was rauskriege - was ist denn ein schonhaken?!

viele grüße und danke...
stefan


----------



## biologe (13. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

ok ich glaub ich habe die antwort selbst gefunden....

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/schweiz_gesetz/obwalden/ob_ausf.html

sprich wenn ich das richtig verstehe braucht man auch als hobby-angler nen s. g. Patent oder? kostet dann irgendwie n paar euro ... also wirds morgen nix - denn ich hab nur kurz zeit ...


----------



## Downbeat (16. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

Da würde ich mich nicht auf den von dir verlinkten Inhalt verlassen, der ist von 1998. In der letzten Zeit aber, haben die Eidgenossen schwer an der Verordnungsschraube gedreht.
Es kann sein, dass du auch dort um ein Patent zu erhalten eine SaNa vorweisen musst. An deiner Stelle also direkt vor Ort informieren, das ist am besten.
Wenn du deine Ergebnisse hier eintragen würdest, wäre das eventuell auch hilfreich für andere.


----------



## biologe (16. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

doofe frage vorab was genau meinst du mit SaNa?? also ich komm ende nächste woche wieder runter dan frag ich mal rum  und klaar werde ich die ergebnisse hier posten...


----------



## Downbeat (17. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

Du hast also meine Links nicht gelesen. Egal...

SaNa ist ein in der Schweiz eingeführter Sachkunde-Nachweis, also so etwas wie eine Mini-Fischereiprüfung, aber it weniger Anspruch.
Wenn du eine Kopie deines Fischereiausweises an die zuständige Stelle schickst + 15Sfr bekommst du auch als deutscher einen.

Das ist wohl ein Versuch das ganze interkantonal auf ein Level zu bringen, ersetzt wird nämlich z.B. das Sportfischereibrevet.


----------



## jvonzun (23. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

also,hier einmal die antwort eines schweizers:

-den SANA brauchst du nur,wenn du dir ein monats- oder jahrespatent holen willst,also nicht nötig bei tages-oder wochenpatente.

-im internet findet man zu jedem kanton die reglemente,wo man patente beziehen kann,was es kostet, usw.

- freiangelrecht gibt es an vielen seen,auch das ist im netz gut beschrieben.

nix kompliziert...#6


----------



## Downbeat (23. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

Also mir erschien das komplizierter. Ich war im August ein paar Tage im Aargau, in der Ecke um Rheinfelden/Möhlin etc., daher habe ich den Fischereiaufseher um Information gebeten und das Folgende ist ein Auszug seiner Antwort.



> Da die Schweiz nicht zu Deutschland  gehört, können Sie mit dem Deutschen Fischereischein in der Schweiz  nicht angeln. Möglich wird es sein, auf Deutscher Seite im Rhein zu  fischen. Was Sie dort zusätzlich für die Fischerei benötigen, müssen Sie  in Baden-Württemberg abklären.
> 
> Bei  uns im Kanton Aargau haben wir das Reviersystem. Das heisst, dass die  Gewässer in Reviere eingeteilt sind, welche an Vereine und  Einzelpersonen verpachtet werden. Für die Fischerei im Rhein bei Möhlin  müssen Sie sich an der Fischereiverein Bezirk Rheinfelden wenden.  Der Verein kann Tages- und Wochenkarten abgeben. Für den Bezug einer  Fischerkarte benötigen Sie einen Schweizer Sachkundenachweis SANA.
> Aus  der Tatsache, dass Sie einen gültigen Deutschen Fischereischein  besitzen, schliesse ich, dass sie die entsprechende Deutsche Ausbildung  absolviert und die Prüfung bestanden haben. So viel ich weiss, werden  die Sachkundenachweise der verschiedenen Bundesländer in der Schweiz  anerkannt. Sie können also mit Ihrem Deutschen Prüfungsnachweis bei der  Ausgabestelle des SANA einen Schweizer Ausweis ausstellen lassen.


----------



## jvonzun (28. September 2011)

*AW: Vorraussetzungen fürs Angeln in der Schweiz*

ja, es gibt natürlich Vereine, die Gewässer gepachtet haben und man dort kaum zum Angeln kommt. Die Merzahl der Gewässer ist aber für jedermann zugänglich.


----------

